# Custom avatar on TSF



## tcvolcomskater (Jan 18, 2005)

So how do you put one up....? It only shows little pokemon icons and c*** when i go to change it. I would reallly like a custom avatar. :sayyes:


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Oi. Pokémon ain't c***.

...but I'd like to know whether or not the option's been disabled, too. Personally I can't imagine much of a slowdown if linking to offsite images were to be allowed.
Hell, even something like







is only 12k. And if it's merely linked to it, what's the harm?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Folks,

a) Custom avatars are a privilege here. You can either qualify for one by posting 500 times or you can purchase one from the TSF Store (link located on forum links bar under Store).

b) We do appreciate not using the "colorful" metaphors here.

Thanks! :sayyes:


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Hardly colourful - Perhaps a beige of my vocabulary. :laugh: 

500, eh? Well, it's do-able. My record is about 18.5k, so here's hoping.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, each person has a different opinion about what words are acceptable, but basically, if you wouldn't use a word at work, or in the presence of a child, then we would rather the word doesn't show up here.

now don't get me wrong. i have used quite a few "beige" metaphors here myself, (i searched for a mild one and found alot that i had said) but out of respect for the forum, and the guidelines that have been laid out, i myself now refrain from using anything at all colorful, or even "beige"

this is something that was brought to our attention recently, and we all agreed that there wasn't a need for words like this, as it didn't help with the techsupport we are giving away. so this is a new policy we have en-stated, and it seems to be a good thing so far.

keep in mind that no-one is being punished for these words, we are doing what we can to remind people that we have pulled the bar of soap out of the drawer, and we are ready to use it.


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice analogy. :dead: 

Err... why not just use the auto-censor?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

hehe waltside did use to use questionable language :laugh: I found 45 different threads with a certain word said by walt


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

actually, i'm surprised you only found 45...

all my life growing up i was allowed to use the "mild" words, as long as i didn't get excessive, and since the filter doesn't block those words, i went ahead and used a few (few?) of them until it was pointed out that it made us sound like pirates.

(and i don't mean the ones that steal software, i mean the ones that hoist ya to the yard arm. heh)


----------



## tcvolcomskater (Jan 18, 2005)

by the way the "C Word" was c***....i was curiious because i have been kicked out of forums on other sites for no reason so im extremely cautious....those who thought it meant the other four letter "C Word" You are pervets.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

we know which word it was, and that's why it has been covered with stars, and you didn't get a warning.

i don't know if anyone thought it was any other "C" word, i think that it's obvious what words have been used.

we are talking about even mild words being unacceptable, and yet you use them again anyhow...

i would hope that the point would be easier to make.


----------

